# Sticky  IMPORTANT PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING!



## Anthony Reid

This section has been introduced for our members as a free service.

Members/Users of this service are reminded that - although their questions may be answered by qualified nurses - the answers they give will be general and that you will need to qualify any of their responses with your General Practitioner, Clinic or Hospital.

*Please also note that not ALL the Nurse team here are Fertility Nurse Specialists.

Only members of the FF Team and the original poster can reply to posts on this board.*


Please do not rely on a quick response to your question! - This is not an emergency service and should not be treated like one. Should you be in a situation where you need urgent medical advice - then please call the England/Wales *NHS Direct phone line on - 0845 46 47* (yes that is the correct number) or call your General Practitioner If you are in Scotland then please call NHS24 on 0845 4 24 24 24 or visit their website http://www.nhs24.com/ 

Questions should be posted individually as separate topics, unless of course they are relevant to the original question. This will make it easier for people researching at a later date

We would also like to take this opportunity to remind members that FertilityFriends.co.uk is a public website and that messages/posts published by users, are available for free viewing by any member of the public with internet access.

DUE TO A LARGE NUMBER OF ENQUIRIES NURSES WILL NO LONGER ANSWER ANY QUESTIONS VIA EMAIL - PLEASE POST ANY QUESTIONS THAT YOU HAVE ON THE BOARDS

*A Reminder of the Fertility Friends Disclaimer*

All content published by Fertility Friends on it's web site, inclusive of postings made by members/guests/moderators is for informational purposes only.

Readers/members are encouraged to confirm the information contained herein with other sources.

Patients and consumers should review the information carefully with their professional health care provider.

The information presented herein is not intended to replace medical advice offered by your own Physician/Doctor.

Fertility Friends and its affiliates will not be liable for any direct, indirect, consequential, special, exemplary, or other damages arising thereafter.


----------



## Mel

PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU READ THIS!!!


----------

